# Illustrator - Objekte zufällig anordnen



## smileyml (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Ist es in AI möglich Objekte, die in einer Ebene sind zufällig anzuordnen? Damit meine ich nicht das zufällige Verschieben um einen Wert. Ich möchte vielmehr die Objekte zufällig in "3. Dimension" verteilen. Das heißt, welches Objekt "oben" liegt und welches "unten" - Vorder- und Hintergrund.
Ich hoffe mein Anliegen wird deutlich...

Grüße und Danke im voraus Marco


----------



## josDesign (28. Dezember 2006)

Wüsste nichts von der Funktion! Aber wir freuen uns bereits auf dein Plugin für AI welches dies erledigt!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
also über die Javascript integration müsste das doch realisierbar sein.
Vielleicht gibts hier ja schon was ähnliches: http://illustrator.hilfdirselbst.ch/dokuwiki/skripte/javascript/uebersicht

Gruß


----------

